

Ray Kurzweil’s Mind-Boggling Predictions for the Next 25 Years - akashtndn
http://singularityhub.com/2015/01/26/ray-kurzweils-mind-boggling-predictions-for-the-next-25-years/

======
huxley
"I often talk about the 6D’s of exponential thinking ..."

[turns off computer for the day]

------
a3n
> Ten terabytes of computing power (roughly the same as the human brain) will
> cost about $1,000.

What does "ten terabytes of computing power" mean?

~~~
huxley
My back of the envelope calculation is that it is equivalent to 5 GHz of
wrongness

~~~
MCRed
No, no it will be %100 correct when, in the future, you want to compare it to
some then present day technology and claim he predicted it.

I feel that way about all of the things the article claims he predicted. I was
reading him in the 1990s and he wasn't exactly precise in his predictions in
my opinion.

I think he's a self promoter of the highest order.

